# Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets (28th February)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (37-17) vs New Orleans Hornets (11-43)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

Rodney Rogers isn't on the Hornets anymore, he is a Sixer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

I don't know what your speaking about :angel:


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

Easy win!
MAVS-124
Hornets-96


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

Mbenga is starting this game again?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

I know this probably won't happen, but after our loss to New York, I need something to taunt theo with:

Hornets 113
Mavericks 91


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Dallas Mavericks vs New Orleans Hornets*

Key matchup

Byron Scott vs. Don Nelson: Since nobody can figure out who actually plays for the Hornets these days, the biggest chess match in this game will be the coaches. And it will be up to Nelson to make the right moves to ensure that his team does not have a hangover from Saturday's emotional loss to Phoenix. New Orleans is a poor team in the throes of rebuilding. A letdown for the Mavericks would not be surprising, although they have done well at avoiding such problems against bad teams this season.

Inside the Hornets

He's no brick house: The knock on Dan Dickau with the Mavericks was his defense and shooting. The defense is still suspect, but he's hit 36.5 percent from 3-point range with the Hornets. "He was my best true point guard here," coach Don Nelson said. "Just about the time I got fed up with my other point guards and said I was going to start the kid, he got hurt. I told him if he ever could be a great shooter, he'd really be a pretty good player in the league. He's doing it all now."

New kids: The Hornets have been busy. Here are the players they have acquired in trades this season: Dickau, Speedy Claxton, Dale Davis, Casey Jacobsen, Maciej Lampe, Jackson Vroman, Glenn Robinson, Jim Jackson and Bostjan Nachbar.

Inside the Mavericks

Fighting human nature: The Mavericks are coming off an emotional loss and facing one of the worst teams in the NBA. Perfect recipe for a letdown, right? "I don't take anything for granted as a coach," Don Nelson said. "We're trying to be as good a home team as we are a road team." Unfortunately, they aren't. They are the only team to own a better record on the road than at home.

Briefly: They have had their top seven scorers (discounting Keith Van Horn) together for only nine games this season. They are 7-2 in those games. ... Dirk Nowitzki is averaging 4.2 assists over the last 15 games. ... Darrell Armstrong is averaging 4.6 assists in the last seven games.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

New Orleans Board Game Thread 

:wave:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I say the Mavs win 116-101. Should be a fun game to watch.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

NO: 96
Mavs: 114


----------



## aussiewill (Jan 20, 2005)

Your starting lineups r a bit wrong to say the least Theo :laugh:. KVH is aid to start with dirk playing C, Dale Davis will likely start @ C as well for NO with PJ at PF, Lynch SF, Jacobsen SG and the PG could be either Speedy or Dan. Either way I hope that the Mavs don't take it easy on them and blow it out to give DJ a chance to play a bit :biggrin:, Mavs win 113-88.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I hope DJ plays atleast 15 mins. I wanna see more of what he is capable of.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Mavs getting beat early//// :sad:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

that pic of Mbenga in the starting lineups looks like something out of America's Most Wanted or something....or something on Al-jazeera...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

:nah:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

A win is a win i guess. Nellie looked clueless on what lineup to put out there. As much as i can't stand Bradley, he should have started him at center from the get go instead of Dirk. Because they looked lost with that lineup out there.

He's playing mind games with Harris i see. Same thing with Terry the other night and Terry proceeded to torch Phoenix the next game. Look for a big night for Devin on Wednesday. 

Dallas must fix the rebounding as well. That's why the game was so close but New Orleans played with alot of confidence and heart tonight and they are getting better and better each week.

But there needs to be a Marquis Daniels and Josh Howard club. They came up huge on the defensive end in the 4th.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Finley missing two clutch freethrows, damnnn

I can't believe we just lost to New Orleans


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Before Monday’s meeting with New Orleans, Don Nelson was asked what he could possibly fear about an 11-44 team coming to American Airlines Center.

“Anybody playing us at home is dangerous,’’ Nelson quipped.

And with under six minutes left in the game, the Hornets were plenty dangerous. They were tied with the Mavericks, who seemed determined to repeat their collapse against Phoenix on Saturday night.

New Orleans finally stung itself in the foot with untimely turnovers and botched shooting down the stretch, but the Mavericks knew they were lucky to survive 90-86 in a game that was ugly from start to finish.

While it rubbed a little salve on the ouch from the Phoenix game, the Mavericks got away with subpar play. Up 84-82, Marquis Daniels turned the ball over with 1:29 left, giving New Orleans a chance to tie. Lee Nailon’s point-blank jumper was off and Dirk Nowitzki saved the Mavericks with an open 18-footer, which he made like it was a layup with 46.7 left.

It capped a night in which the Mavericks played down to the Hornets’ level. At halftime, the teams had combined for 95 points, or 44 fewer than Phoenix and the Mavericks had at the break on Saturday. The Mavericks led the Hornets with 9:02 left in the fourth quarter 71-68, the same score they led the Suns by at halftime Saturday.

What a difference two days make.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Finley missing two clutch freethrows, damnnn
> 
> I can't believe we just lost to New Orleans


We didnt lose to new orleans...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm sorry Jsimo, I didn't see your last post. What was it? :biggrin: 

As far as the game...I didn't think it was going to be much of a game. But of course we have that problem beating who we're supposed to beat, and we have two key contributors out, so I should know better. A win is a win though. 

The Clippers game should be a nice little test for us.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mavericks Head Coach Don Nelson
We weren’t at our best tonight, but we got the win. They made me work extra hard to get it. It sure would be nice to have an easy game at home against a team that hasn’t won much. It just wasn’t meant to be tonight.

It’s too bad that on a sore knee Dirk has to get 28 points and 11 rebounds for us to win. That’s sad as far as I’m concerned. I don’t think I had a lot of guys play very well tonight. Some of them played terrible. Dirk wasn’t driving to the basket very much because of his knee. All he had was his jumpshot. We tried to get him free, but it’s hard when they have a good defender on him in P.J. Brown. It wasn’t easy for us, but we were able to execute down the stretch and get some stops.

This team lacks playing “spurt ball”. Over the last five year’s we’ve been great at having spurts in games where we blow teams out. This team hardly ever does that and sometimes it’s like pulling teeth. The push of the ball isn’t strong enough and that is where D.A. (Armstrong) has come in and saved our butts so many times. I don’t think we win this game with D.A. tonight. He gets us in a different tempo, a faster, penetrating tempo. He’s really been playing well.

I took the rookie out. I told him at shoot around ‘If you get beat pushing away from the screen and roll, I’ll take you out of the game and not play you.’ The first minute he was in the guys takes him away from the screen and roll and fouls him on a three-point play. That was the end of him. Maybe that will be a learning process for him. It gave me the opportunity to play D.A. and I think he won the game for us.









Mavericks Forward Josh Howard
On Dallas starting the game slowly:
They came out ready to play. We won, but we didn’t come out ready to play like I think we should. I think we could have come out with more energy. They can come out any given night and beat anybody. It was a difficult game to get ready for and they almost beat us, but we pulled it out at the end.

on the play of Darrell Armstrong:
He’s been real big coming off the bench and giving us a lot of energy. That’s what we need. When guys are down in games like this, he came in there and did his thing. He pushes the ball hard and tries to find the open man on the fast break. He runs the offense well; he does it all.









Mavericks Guard Marquis Daniels
On the spark Darrell Armstrong provided off the bench:
He is out there running so fast, you have to run with him. He forces the tempo. We came out slow; he got in and forced the tempo and speeded things up for us a lot. And that helped out a lot.

On getting outrebounded 43-31 playing without Erick Dampier and Alan Henderson:
They were key rebounders for us. They [Hornets] were attacking the glass hard, but it left us with some run outs. It’s a learning thing. Hopefully we can learn from it and move on.

 Opposition Quotes









Hornets Head Coach Byron Scott
On New Orleans’ many turnovers tonight:
It’s growing pains. We’ve got so many young guys and new players on our team and I think in our last two games, we’re averaging 23 turnovers. We’re not taking care of the ball and we’ve been giving the other team a lot of opportunities. We lost by four points to a playoff-bound team in Dallas and the difference was just little mistakes here and there. You have to be very involved on both ends of the court.

On his players’ continued effort:
I think they love what we’re trying to do as an organization. They like playing for us, as coaches, and we like having them. I’m going to stay on them to try to get wins, whether it’s the first game or the 82nd game of the season. I think a lot of them want to make a living in this league and they want to stay around for a while.

On his team’s play in general:
I’ve been encouraged by our effort. Guys have given it everything they have. We’re still making a lot of mistakes that we can’t afford to make, and a lot of that is due to the youth on our team. They’re getting better and every day, we’re just working on our game to improve. Since January, we’ve shot the ball well from a field goal standpoint. It’s just taking care of the ball and defending on the other side of the court.









Hornets Forward Lee Nailon
On falling just short in their comeback tonight:
That’s been the story of our year. We’re in games up until the last minute, but we can’t win them. We didn’t win, but we did some great things out there. We have a lot of new guys and we put in a good effort tonight. Hopefully we can get the next one.

On the free throw disparity between the teams:
It’s been two games in a row where our opponents have way more free throws than us. We’ve got to make a concerted effort to play defense, move our feet and help each other. That way, we can prevent easy baskets or plays that lead to free throws.









Hornets Guard Dan Dickau
On his individual play:
This was a winnable game for us down the stretch. I feel like I played alright. I had a pretty good floor game, but I had three or four looks that felt really good, but didn’t go in. Whether it’s the second night of a back-to-back or not… when the ball doesn’t go in, it doesn’t go in.

On the free throw disparity between the teams:
That’s the double-edge sword, because better teams usually get more of the calls. Usually, the more aggressive gets more calls and they were a little more aggressive than we were tonight. They got into the paint, attacked the rim and got fouled. Their zone threw us off a little bit, we knew they were going to play a zone, but we didn’t attack it and get good looks until late in the shot clock. We didn’t get the looks we wanted.

On New Orleans’ defensive effort tonight:
One of our emphasis was to get back on defense. We felt we lost last night’s game to Denver because they got quite a few transition baskets. That was a point of emphasis and I think we did a pretty good job in that regard.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> It’s too bad that on a sore knee Dirk has to get 28 points and 11 rebounds for us to win.


Whoa. I'm surprised nobody commented about this. This needs to be addressed. Hopefully Stack is back on Wednesday along with Hendu and it will take some pressure off of him.


----------

